# Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall



## exxer1986 (21. Juni 2016)

*Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Ich verwende seit 2012 eine Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall. Verliert diese wie eine gewöhnliche Wärmeleitpaste mit der Zeit an Wirkung ? Wenn ja, wie oft muss ich diese wechseln ? Da sich die Technik ja weiterentwickelt : Ich habe damals den Testsieger aus der PCGH genommen. Mittlerweile wird es ja wohl  bessere Wärmeleitpasten geben. Welche Wärmeleitpaste könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



exxer1986 schrieb:


> Verliert diese wie eine gewöhnliche Wärmeleitpaste mit der Zeit an Wirkung ?



Nein. 

Da ist nix da was austrocknen könnte und kein Silikon das sich zersetzen könnte.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Würde davon abraten und normale passte kaufen.


----------



## exxer1986 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

@KonterSchock
Warum ? Hat die Flüssigmetallpaste Nachteile ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Würde davon abraten und normale passte kaufen.



Das würde mich auch interessieren sehe keine Grund aus die Kosten.


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Ich habe mal irgendwo was gelesen dass das Zeug wohl das Metall des Kühlers angreifen könnte aber so sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Ich kenne mich mit dem Zeug auch gar nicht aus, ich nutze lieber normale WLP.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Soweit ich weiß wird Aluminium aufgelöst und es leitet eben Strom sollte also nichts aufs Mobo tropfen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Bei Aluminium, stimmt.
Bei Kupfer oder vernickelten Oberflächen passiert nichts.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

be quiet! Thermal Grease DC1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NT-H1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic MX-2, 4g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic MX-4, 4g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech PK-1, 5g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://www.amazon.de/Cryorig-CR-CP...70985&sr=8-2&keywords=Cryorig++wärmeleitpaste

ich rate grundsätzlich davon ab, und würde auf klassische setzen, die oben sind alle top.


----------



## lunaticx (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

@Konterschock

Den Beitrag würde ich editieren ... verstößt gegen die Foren - / Marktplatzregeln


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Bei Aluminium, stimmt.
> Bei Kupfer oder vernickelten Oberflächen passiert nichts.



doch bei blanken kupfer kann es zu einer extrem hartnäckigen verbindung kommen. Ein Kühler mit direct touch heatpipes ist teilweise kaum noch zu entfernen!
je nach cpu bringt LM gar nichts, weil die WLP unter dem HS minderwertig ist


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



lunaticx schrieb:


> @Konterschock
> 
> Den Beitrag würde ich editieren ... verstößt gegen die Foren - / Marktplatzregeln


schon passiert.


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

@Konter: Außer das du davon abrätst wissen wir immer noch nicht warum? Ist der Grund weil dein kleiner Finger jukt? Magst dus einfach nicht? Monk´st du dir einen zurecht?

Ich persönlich würde sie eher empfehlen. Bei mir war sie deutlich einfacher zu verteilen wie klassische undder Tempunterschied war ordentlich. Klar, verbindet sich das Zeug mit blankem Kupfer, aber ich hab eh nicht vor den Kühler zu tauschen.
Mit Nickel soll das nicht passieren und Aluböden verwendet doch eh niemand mehr, das is doch finsterstes Mittelalter.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: WÃ¤rmeleitpaste aus FlÃ¼ssigmetall*

Alles, was ihr zu Flüssigmetall und "normalen" Pasten wissen solltet, steht in dieser großartigen Ausgabe:

PCGH 06/2016: Specials zu NERV-PCs und VR-Headsets, Pascal und Polaris, Spielen unter Linux (1), Waku-AGB u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion Might & Magic X: Legacy 

Teaser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iiiiiiiiiiiii Aluminium


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Hab Flüssigmetall auch vor kurzen auf einem alten Athlon x2 @ 2,8GHz untern IHS aufgetragen. Brachte unter Last satte 25°C kühlere Chiptemperatur


----------



## Meroveus (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Bei meiner Signatur CPU waren es damals 23°. Ich bin davon bis heute noch begeistert .


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Wennschon, dennschon: Zwischen Die und IHS Flüssigmetall.

CPU-Kopfen mit Delid-Die-Mate im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Senkt sogar gegenüber dem verlöteten Zustand die Temperatur:

Broadwell-E delid / köpfen Anleitung. 6950X + 5960X. Delid Die Mate Extreme - YouTube

Warum (ausführliche Erklärung im Video)? 
Grizzly Conductonaut liegt bei seiner Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 73 W/mk auf einem ähnlich hohen Niveau wie das eingesetzte Lot, kann aber im Gegensatz zu Lot in einer geringeren Menge aufgetragen werden. Ergo ist die wärmeübertragende Schicht dünner.

Mit Flüssmetall habe ich beim direkten Kontakt zu *vernickelten* Kühlern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Deswegen meine Empfehlung: Zwischen Die und IHS Flüssigmetall, zwischen Kühler und IHS Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Ich benutze Flüssigmetall persönlich nicht (mehr).
Es gibt mittlerweile derart gute WLPs wie die genannte Kryonaut die im Vergleich zu Flüssigmetall nur im Bereich der messungenauigkeit schlechter ist.

Ob meine CPU/GPU jetzt 60 oder 61°C hat ist sowas von egal dass ich mir die nachteile des Metalls nicht antun muss - der eingesetzte Kühler, der Airflow im Gehäuse, die OC-Einstellungen und so weiter haben sehr sehr viel mehr Einfluss auf die Chiptemperatur als ob ich jetzt LiquidMetal oder Kryonatu draufschmiere. 

Für Leute die das allerletzte rausholen wollen was machbar ist sicher eine gute Wahl, für alle anderen ists finde ich Käse.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Bei einem Core i7-6700K ohne OC und ohne Spannungserhöhung sind es bei sehr hoher Auslastung 18°C.

CPU-Kopfen mit Delid-Die-Mate im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Bei Hardwareluxx bei einer niedrigeren Auslastung, dafür mit OC und Spannungserhöhung sind es 17°C.

Delid Die Mate im Test - Hardwareluxx

Es ist also defininitiv mehr drin als 60°C vs. 61°C.

Ob diese Temperaturverbesserung für eine Person als Antrieb ausreicht, das Köpfen und der Austausch mit Flüssigmetall anzugehen muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Dass ich Skylake und Co. auch ohne diesen Vorgang betreiben kann zweifelt ja niemand an, ein deutlich positiver Effekt ist durch das Köpfen aber nachweislich vorhanden. Je höher die Auslastung der CPU, umso deutlich er sind die Vorteile. Wenn man es also nicht aus Spaß an der Freude macht, kann man bei der Entscheidung "Köpfen - ja oder nein" noch das individuelle Auslastungsszenario beachten, dem die CPU ausgestzt wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

konnte bei meiner wakü und gaming pc auch nur einen unterschied von 2°C zu normaler Paste feststellen, dafür ist mir das ganze dann zu frickelig sowie teuer warum ich nun wieder normale Paste nutze 
mag sein das die unter luft wo eh schon höhere temps herschen besser abschneidet, bei potenter wakü waren es wie gesagt ~2°C die es gebracht hatte


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Es ist also defininitiv mehr drin als 60°C vs. 61°C.



Es geht NICHT um Den Unterschied zwischen geköpft oder nicht (das ist natürlich viel mehr!), es geht um den Unterschied zwischen Kryonaut und Flüssigmetall. Der ist vernachlässigbar winzig. Selbst der Unterschied zwischen Flüssigmetall und Ketchup sind keine 17 Grad.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Stimmt, da habe ich deine erste Antwort auf meinen Kommentar falsch verstanden.

Persönlich bleibe ich zwischen Die und IHS aber bei Flüssigmetall, weil es in meinem Fall bei x Jahren Nutzungsdauer einer CPU eine einmalige Aktion bleibt und ich sicher sein kann, dass die Kühlperformance des Wärmeleitmittels über die Jahre nicht abnimmt.


----------



## ZMC (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Ketchup trocknet aber mit der Zeit aus, kann ich daher nur für kurzzeitigen Einsatz (Benchmarks) empfehlen! Kappa


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht NICHT um Den Unterschied zwischen geköpft oder nicht (das ist natürlich viel mehr!), es geht um den Unterschied zwischen Kryonaut und Flüssigmetall. Der ist vernachlässigbar winzig. Selbst der Unterschied zwischen Flüssigmetall und Ketchup sind keine 17 Grad.



Vollkommen richtig. AUF dem HS bringt ne Top Wärmeleitpaste oder LM nur unwesentlich bessere TEmps als ne günstige MX4


----------



## idge (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Habe selbst vor kurzem den Vergleich zwischen konventioneller (CM Nano Maker/Kryonaut) und Conductonaut (FM von Thermal Grizzly) gemacht.
Flüssigmetall ist schon besser, aber packt euch das bloß net auf ne GPU, oder wenn euch Oxidationsflecken an Kühlkörpern stören.

War mal wieder im Bastelfieber und neugierig auf die Werte. 2-3° sind schon drin aaber das Zeug wieder rückstandsfrei runterzubekommen...was ein fummeliger Alptraum, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die Galliumlegierung die da verwendet wird ist bei Zimmertemperatur definitiv immer flüssig und tendiert stark dazu sich in 100 kleine Perlen aufzuteilen. Denke mal der Durchschnittsuser hat einfach nicht das Werkzeug dazu das ohne Sauerei und Fummelei zügig zu handeln.

Also ich bin kuriert. Kann nur sagen wer nicht grad für hwbot einen neuen Rekord aufstellen will Finger weg davon...Klecks Kryonaut drauf, fertig.
Fürn Office PC ne Tube billige MX4 und gut. Sehe ich auch so jetzt


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



idge schrieb:


> aber das Zeug wieder rückstandsfrei runterzubekommen...was ein fummeliger Alptraum, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Der letzte Kühlerboden den ich mit dem Zeug verdreckt hatte hab ich maschinell neu geschliffen und poliert (Nassschleifen SiC 1000, dann 6µ und 1µ Polieremulsion), dann gehts super weg... nur hat nicht jeder das Glück beruflich Zugang zu entsprechenden Geräten und Zeug zu haben und zu Hause von Hand kann man sich da wirklich den Wolf reiben. :-/


----------



## idge (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Ja eben, das geht überhaupt nicht mit Hausmitteln. Vernickelte Kontaktplatte hin oder her. Gut zu wissen, wie es geht


----------



## Nightmare09 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*

Mal eine Frage am Rande:

Kann man die mitgelieferte WLP des Noctua NH-D15 guten Gewissens verwenden oder sollte man generell nicht die WLP verwenden, die sich im Lieferumfang befindet?


----------



## Chimera (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande:
> 
> Kann man die mitgelieferte WLP des Noctua NH-D15 guten Gewissens verwenden oder sollte man generell nicht die WLP verwenden, die sich im Lieferumfang befindet?



Die Noctua Paste ist eine der besseren, welche da beiliegt. Die kann man guten Gewissens nutzen, zumal so ne Spritze alleine eher zu den teureren WLPs gehört. Vorteil von der Paste: sie braucht keinen "Einbrennvorgang", Manko ist halt die nicht ganz so hohe Nonplusultramegakühlleistung.

Edit: Sah erst jetzt, dass sie mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so teuer ist wie früher  Gibt da mittlerweile Pasten, die etwas höher ansetzen. Dennoch, die NT-H1 gehört wie die MX-4 von Arctic, die Gelid Extreme, usw. zu den Evergreens. Für den normalen Nutzer reicht die Paste allemal, vorallem hat man da gleich ne Menge, die recht lange hält 
Hier noch was, ist zwar schon 3 Jahre alt, aber dennoch gibt es nen Überblick, wo die Paste ungefähr steht: Ergebnisse: CPU-Luftkuhlung, niedriger Anpressdruck - Praxis: Das grosse Warmeleitpasten-Tutorial und Test-Charts 2013 (Teil 2).


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste aus Flüssigmetall*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Kann man die mitgelieferte WLP des Noctua NH-D15 guten Gewissens verwenden



Schnelle Antwort: Ja.


----------

